

Do typefaces really matter? - jaxc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-10689931

======
slantyyz
I think they do matter.

Where I think they matter the most is with screen fonts in operating systems.

I still can't get myself to use a desktop Linux for any extended period of
time, because there's something indescribable about the screen fonts that
subconsciously irritates me. I still can't put my finger on it, but I don't
get annoyed when using OSX or Windows.

I would also make the argument that the display of type on the very first
iPhone, in combination with the screen, really separated it from the rest of
the field. Their use of Helvetica made it look 'printlike', which added to the
appeal of the phone. Clearly that was a good thing, because I see good use of
type on the new generations of Android, WebOS and Windows Mobile phones.
Unless you're a font snob, good typography is no longer a differentiator
between the smartphone operating systems - a good thing.

------
julius_geezer
Back in the day, I dealt with them a lot. I disliked Univers & the
Compugraphics version of Times. I don't care for books with body text in
Palatino, Melior, or Optima. But the face on subtitles isn't spoiling movies
for me.

The Greeks invented handwriting? The Phoenicians wrote with their feet, like
the kid in the movie?

